# Question on Rim size for a Moots Compact



## mootsman (Jan 21, 2014)

First Post on Road Bike Review, Yeah. I am a long time poster on MTBR, but this is my first post here. I have a 2006 57CM Moots Compact. I have it set up with Mavic Ksyrium SL 2008 Wheels.* I use 25mm Continental 4000 S tires and I don't get any rubbing. I would like to get some new 50mm Farsports Carbon wheels with the U shaped rim, but I am uncertain if the rear will fit in the frame. I am guessing the wider rims will cause the tire profile to widen a bit. I called Moots this morning, but they said they could not help with out looking at the Frame. Has anyone with a older Moots gone to a wider rim and been successful?

Thanks,

john*


----------

